# Where to buy: non-chamfered deep sockets?



## skinipenem (May 19, 2012)

Anyone know where one can purchase non-chamfered deep sockets (12mm and 28mm)?

Also, any inexpensive alternative to a 25mm cone wrench?

Thanks


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

you ahve to grind down the chamfer or find someone with a lathe or mill to cut em down


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 just take a grinder to them


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I used the poor mans lathe, A bolt thru the socket and chucked into the drillpress. I then used an angle grinder. Looks perfect


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what are you trying to do that chamfer would interfere with the current function of the socket.


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

Top caps on a fork. I've tried harbor freight,snap-on&mac with no luck 

Sent using BOTH my thumbs


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have some Kobalt sockets from Lowes that have a significantly smaller chamfer than any of my Craftsamn, Snap On, etc.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

You could just get this instead
Lunar Bike Tools


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

MitchD said:


> You could just get this instead
> Lunar Bike Tools


That is sweet. I've always just used a regular socket and been slow and careful. For the 25mm cone wrench, I'm assuming Hadley front hub, there are some on Ebay 25 one end 18 the other like $1.98 each, I bought 2 today.


----------



## skinipenem (May 19, 2012)

Lunar bike tools look sweet. Unfortunately, no 28 mm available. I think it is off to harbor freight or napa for a 28mm deep socket and then back to the grindstone.

Thanks for the tip on the ebay 18/25 mm cone wrench. Just ordered one. Sweet pickup.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Try an auto parts store. I found a large metric (28 or 32?) for the top caps on a fox fork at o'reillys.

Plum


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

I made my own by chucking one in a lathe and machining off the chamfer. I did not need to use deep sockets either. Standard length 1/2" drive sockets worked great.


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Went to a second hand tool store for a socket, then grounded it down with a file while watching a movie.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Inuitbiker said:


> Went to a second hand tool store for a socket, then grounded it down with a file while watching a movie.


Escape from Alcatraz?


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Escape from Alcatraz?


That would have been a good one. No, I think it was an old flick, Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## skinipenem (May 19, 2012)

Update: Went to Tool Center in SLC. They ground down the sockets while I waited for cheap. two thumbs up for them.

Tool Center also had the largest Allen Key I have ever seen. It was three and half feet long.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I used to have a machinist connection that would do the socket mods for me. I picked up a few $ .99 sockets HF was blowing out and ground them down with a hand grinder and got to say I got them pretty square and flat as good as the ones done on a lathe. Doing the thin wall thing was tricky and not as nice as ones done on a lathe.


----------



## thomasbien (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought a 26mm socket for ~$6 at an auto parts store. Removed the chamfer with a stationary disc sander. Added slight chamfer to the OD to avoid a sharp edge.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

MitchD said:


> You could just get this instead
> Lunar Bike Tools


This looks like a nice tool but you cannot use it with a torque wrench. Fox specs 220in-lbs for the top caps. Only way to achieve this is with a crows foot attachment or a socket.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

If you are usinga crows foot wrench you need thew offset formula to be that accurate
Crowsfoot with torque wrench. What is the math?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I grind everything...
...my head no longer has a point on top either... LOL


----------

